

Farewell From Shari Steele - schoen
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/farewell-shari-steele

======
themartorana
Not that Ms. Steele reads Hacker News, but thank you for everything you have
done.

The EFF consistently takes on unpopular or cringe-worthy cases because they
are able to see the bigger picture, and how even the smallest ruling against
privacy in the age of the internet can have a butterfly effect that can last
ages.

In the sea of questions about privacy and authority, the EFF had become such a
consistent voice. That the EFF seems to be attached in some way to almost
every case that - at least I feel - is an egregious overstep of authority is
both a source of actualization and comfort, in that even if the day is lost, I
know the fight was good, and will continue onward in another venue, on another
battlefield.

I have donated repeatedly to the EFF for these reasons, and I hope anyone
listening will as well.

Again, Ms. Steele, and by extension, everyone at the EFF, thank you, thank
you, and all the best of luck in whatever is next.

------
smutticus
Thanks to Shari and everyone else at the EFF who continue to do amazing work.

------
luckydude
Her farewell letter is an interesting read. And it reminds me I haven't
donated this year so that's on the todo list.

------
doug1001
indeed, Amazing work. Among other projects, EFF has been waging war on patent
trolls well before the subject was general knowledge.

